# Massey Ferguson TO-35



## Ferguson09 (May 20, 2020)

Why would a MF TO-35 have a hood emblem that said ferguson? I know the ferguson 35 is similar to the mf. I also read that ferguson made the 35 on his own after the merger. Why would my tractor have a MHF TO-35 tag with a ferguson emblem


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The mergence was in 1953, the split was 1957/1958. TO-35 was made from 1954 to 196?, so the early ones were MHF and the later were MF. The Ferguson badge was kept some years after the split.


----------

